# Omega Seamaster ST366.048



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I purchased this watch last week a Vintage Omega Seamaster ST366.048, it is a watch that was on my radar for a while but was waiting for the right watch right price in the best condition I could find. While this watch is not perfect as it is 32 years old.The Omega Seamaster 366.0848 was introduced in 1976 under the 'International Collection' and lasted until 1984. It remained unchanged except the dial was updated to the modern Omega logo toward the end of production. 

















It has not been polished the edges are sharp, I think it is a nice original example and I am pleased to add it to my collection. 1020 Omega in-house, day/date movement, with quick set day and date, with hacking (can set the second hand) the case is 35mm in diameter, but it wears bigger, helped by the larger lug to lug size. My example pictured here is an updated dial version and dates to 1984 which is the last of the 1020 movements. Signed crown, clasp & hesalite crystal.








I

I have since ultrasonically bathed the bracelet and clasp & cleaned the watch sorry about the gung you can see in the macro shots... 32 years later it is still going strong!. The 1020 is a 28,800 bph, that equals 8 beats per second that provides the legendary smooth sweep second hand, with 17 jewels with a generous 42 hour power reserve.









The 1286/249 bracelet is shared with a few other models but mainly this style of squared-off case. The removable links are tandem and held in place by pins. The pins are easily removed unlike other Omegas of the era. Omega bracelets usually are very solid and this one is no exception, and after 30 odd years of wear, it's still wears very tight and very comfortable.









With only 30m of water resistance and a name like Seamaster don't really go well together, but I would never take it any where near water so it makes no difference to me. The stainless steel back-case has the beautiful and famous Omega Seamasters emblem. "A Seahorse emblem has graced the casebacks of since 1958 as a symbol for water-resistance, and is now one of the best-known trademarks in the world of watches. The logo was conceived by engraver Jean-Pierre Borle, who was inspired in Venice by an image of Neptune, the Roman god of the sea, driving a chariot pulled by seahorses,this is why the Omega seahorses wear bridles."

Cheers Martin 

If you enjoyed my post please say so, or please ask any questions.


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

absolute cracker Martin,love everything about it ,but then i am an omega freak.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Great write up Martin, I've a soft spot (yes even I can be human lol) for these given my '72 Cal 613 (now past tense I'm afraid). Yes the Seamaster description did rather baffle me with my Lawyers Hat on. No pun intended but the flood gates could well have been opened to claims. As a juxtapose though the chattering classes in the day would rarely have subjected their 'Seamaster' to such misfortune. Perhaps as well. Lovely watch enjoy sir :yes:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Your patience has been rewarded finding this model in such excellent condition, well done :thumbsup:

Interesting write up and great pictures, I do love vintage Omega's. Thanks for sharing. :yes:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

That's a really nice example of a lovely Seamatser Martin, I'm not usually a fan of integral bracelets but the bracelet on yours looks in good condition so you must be very pleased. Funnily enough I'm currently looking for a model that was released a little earlier than yours, as I had one whileI was in the army and would like to find one similar. You must be very pleased with that one though, well worth the search and nice photos too...


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

That is lovely, nice find and nice informative write up. I do like a nice Omega. Enjoy it.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Very nice example. :thumbsup:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

A great addition Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

greasemonk said:


> absolute cracker Martin,love everything about it ,but then i am an omega freak.. :thumbsup:


 Cheers that makes two of us :thumbsup:



Nigelp said:


> Great write up Martin, I've a soft spot (yes even I can be human lol) for these given my '72 Cal 613 (now past tense I'm afraid). Yes the Seamaster description did rather baffle me with my Lawyers Hat on. No pun intended but the flood gates could well have been opened to claims. As a juxtapose though the chattering classes in the day would rarely have subjected their 'Seamaster' to such misfortune. Perhaps as well. Lovely watch enjoy sir :yes:


 Thanks Nigel, so have you any Omega's left? Indeed I read over it again, it did sounds a little out there... but I am sure you know what I mean :thumbsup:

Cheers Martin



davidcxn said:


> Your patience has been rewarded finding this model in such excellent condition, well done :thumbsup:
> 
> Interesting write up and great pictures, I do love vintage Omega's. Thanks for sharing. :yes:


 Yes I have learned if you are willing to wait to they do come along :thumbsup:

Just having a look at some of your on the Omega owners thread you have some crackers there! Loving the pie pan & other Constellations !!

Cheers Martin



artistmike said:


> That's a really nice example of a lovely Seamatser Martin, I'm not usually a fan of integral bracelets but the bracelet on yours looks in good condition so you must be very pleased. Funnily enough I'm currently looking for a model that was released a little earlier than yours, as I had one whileI was in the army and would like to find one similar. You must be very pleased with that one though, well worth the search and nice photos too...


 Thanks Mike, yes I am very pleased when I first started collecting I stayed away from integrated bracelets, but have since learned to love them...

What model are you searching out?

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:



Littlelegs said:


> That is lovely, nice find and nice informative write up. I do like a nice Omega. Enjoy it.


 Thank-you sir!



PC-Magician said:


> Very nice example. :thumbsup:


 Thanks mate!



RWP said:


> A great addition Martin :thumbsup:


 Thanks Roger


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

No Omega left at the moment but I am sure I will add another vintage one at some point. They are such good value.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Or I do fancy a vintage tudor royal. Delusion of grandeur en' all that :biggrin:


----------

